# First time out in my boat



## 5STAR (Jan 14, 2010)

My dad and I went out in my boat that I bought the other day and it was pretty cool getting out in some water. The motor probably could use a good tune up but for the most part it ran great. But keep in mind I have NEVER launched a boat or tried to put one back on the trailer, so this was where it got complicated







. After everything was said and done I went to Academy sporting goods and bought the PVC guides so I can see where the hell the trailer is at in the freakin water







Just need to go somewhere else where I can spend some time just practicing unloading and loading the boat on the trailer.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Wait till ya get a good cross wind and then have some jake leg run by half cocked throwing a huge wake in the opposite direction of the crosswind!!! 

Youll get the hang of it eventually I surprise myself sometimes. 25 yrs runnin boats of all shapes and sizes helps a little


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There are sayings along the lines of: "If you want a good laugh just go hang out by a boat ramp."

Making your trailer as near a drive on trailer as possible is great. How far you back the trailer in the water really changes things. Also, how the steep the ramp is changes things. 

Congrats on the boat! In many ways they truly are a hole in the water that you pour money into; but they can give you many great times too.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your boat. I am very happy for you. Just keep practicing and before you know it, you'll be launching and recovering like a professional. Good fishing and welcome to the boating world.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

congrats on the boat. The guide poles will help a bunch. Every ramp is different as far as depth goes and steepness. The more reps that you do it will become second nature. Most people dont start far enough out from the trailer to get lined up for a straight shot give yourself plenty off room and line her up and this may help. Good Luck


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

5STAR said:


> .... Just need to go somewhere else where I can spend some time just practicing unloading and loading the boat on the trailer.


Practice makes perfect....but even the "pros" make mistakes at the ramp on occasion.

When you get up early, know the fish are waiting, just can't wait to get on the water, that's often when mistakes happen.

Enjoy your boat and tight lines.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Congrats on the new boat. 

Be very concious of where the water level should be on your trailer for best load. Once you learn that, try to duplicate it everytime. If the trailer is too deep, the boat's stern will be floating and when you pull up the trailer, who knows how it will sit on the trailer.


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Feb 2, 2010)

one thing i have learned about launching a boat(well getting it back out), especially when its choppy, is that it is easier to get the boat back on the trailer with the trailer less submerged then more, the trick is to find where the boat gently rests on the trailer(where if the boat is all the way forward it wont move, mine is when the top of my wheel wells are about 6 inches out of the water) and make a point of how far the trailer is in the water. the boat will float around if the trailer is too far in and this can make for a frustrating experience but if the boat has to slide up onto the trailer the trailer will act as a guide if you hit it straight.. hope this helps.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yep as others have said here practice makes perfect. the more you do it the more you learn.
And as captmorgan said......find out where to place the trailer in the water ....you can gauge that by the tire covers on the trailer tires. kinda knowing where the water level should be helps you know if your trailer is to deep or not deep enough. on my boat, generally I am by myself....I try to put the trailer in deeper to unload.....then not as deep to load. also i am sure if you grabbed some of us old schools we would be glad to help.
you will also learn the slope of the ramps makes a difference. but knowing where you want the water at helps.
Always put the plug in the boat before putting the boat in the water. I am sure about everyone of us have a story about forgetting to put the plug in.
and last someone on here offered a boat course... i would take that class if I haven't been on a boat much. Heck I might just take it just to refresh my knowledge....happy boating

knowing how to load and unload a boat does make a big difference! if you take out a "crew". teach them what they need to be doing. such as stowing gear, backing up the trailer, getting the boat ready for the water or the ride home. but just a case in point, there have been many times I get to a ramp where a trailer is trying to back into the water to load their boat. Before they can even get the boat on the trailer, I have loaded mine and headed down the road....all because they didnt know what they were doing. what does that matter? well in 100 degree texas heat.....been fishing all day.....that a/c in the truck sure feels good.


----------



## BusterH (Jan 22, 2010)

If I may offer some help, ask someone to show you how to load and back in. Also watch others load and unload. I have never seen anyone loading or unloading that would not help another boater. Enjoy Safe boating
BusterH


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Feb 2, 2010)

bueyescowboy said:


> knowing how to load and unload a boat does make a big difference! if you take out a "crew". teach them what they need to be doing. such as stowing gear, backing up the trailer, getting the boat ready for the water or the ride home. but just a case in point, there have been many times I get to a ramp where a trailer is trying to back into the water to load their boat. Before they can even get the boat on the trailer, I have loaded mine and headed down the road....all because they didnt know what they were doing. what does that matter? well in 100 degree texas heat.....been fishing all day.....that a/c in the truck sure feels good.


X2:cheers:


----------



## Reel Joy (May 28, 2009)

once you figure out the sweet spot on the trailer for load/launch, put reflective tape on the guide post or trailer fender this way if your buddy backs the trailer down to load/launch show them the reflective tape mark and tell them this is the depth the trailer should be at.

find a vacant parking lot, usually on sunday morning and practice backing up with the trailer. 

if you show your buddy or spouse how to let them figure it out after givng them advice, DONT YELL instructions to them, it only makes matters worse. get dock line to tie the boat off to the dock while you get the truck and trailer. i hate it when i see the wife or kids trying to keep the boat off the dock with there hands, broken arm just waiting to happen.


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

When unloading take small turns with the truck to line it up. Use the tires and wheel covers as a gauge on how far and deep it is when unloading boat. This will help when you have the load back your boat, you will know how far you have to put the trailer in the water. When loading boat, make a big circle and straighten out, give yourself enough room to go straight as possible. Don't go too slow when loading, the slower you go the harder it is to turn and your boat and it tends to go to one side or the other. When you hit or get very close to trailer make put it in reverse then stop. Make sure prop is not too low and that it doesn't hit the ground. These are my hints, also a newbie at boating.


----------



## 5STAR (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the info, just gonna take a little time getting use to it. 
But I won't hesitate to ask for some help...you can never know to much.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

The best advise is, dont worry who is watching, take your time and dont worry about doing it right the first or second time.JUST HAVE FUN , BE SAFE and it will all come naturally. Remember , there will always be the self-proclaimed "experts" and self-proclaimed "legends" out there watching


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

i am double dipping but its something i forgot and don't see on here.

use the parking brake! once you got the trailer in the water, set that parking brake don't just put the vehicle in park.
the parking brake is good to use if your in a standard transmission. put the veh. in 1st, release on the clutch, and as the transmission engages, pop the parking brake. and engage the trans fully. works like a charm.

actual experience, had a friend that always pulled the truck off after we had launched the boat. She put the truck in reverse, and took off....back down into the water further. Scared her to death, but no damage done as she didn't get to far before she realized she was headed the wrong way. so always make sure your in the RIGHT gear. All this may seem simple but when your excited or tired a simple accident can happen.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

As mentioned earlier, the biggest problem new owners have is thinking they need to totally submerge their trailer to load the boat. I've seen a couple of trolling motors torn to pieces on the winch because of this. 

On my old boat,I didn't even get the wheels wet, just the tires. It was a small boat with a tilt trailer. Now with my 19 footer, I rarely go past the wheel hubs when loading and unloading. Practice and try and stay as shallow as you can.


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Feb 2, 2010)

just dont do this :rotfl:


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

unbelievable picture, one thing you have to remember that these same people vote...LOL. Back to the topic all of the tips I have read are great and they will help out. Remembering the first time I loaded my boat I was nervous as hell, but had no problems. I watched a few boats that day load up before I tried it and it really helped out.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A check list is a very good thing to have, make one and put it on window visor to see when you start your trip.
It starts when you hook the trailer to your truck/vehicle. 
1. Make sure the trailer hitch is on the trailer ball correctly and the latching lever flipped over and safety chains connected 
2. Lights hooked up and working(an ongoing issue with most trailers, keeping the bulbs replaced cracked lenses repaired, ground wire connected etc..)

Then when you get to the ramp
1. plugs are in
2. hold down straps removed
3. winch line disconnected with some one to hold dock line as boat floats off trailer or someone to drive boat off of trailer, or
tie the dock line to the trailer winch with enough line to let the boat float off the trailer freely, or leave it connected at winch and then disconnect it when it's ready to float off trailer and drive it off yourself when alone.

At Beacon's Bay once I saw a poor soul disconnect the boat at the winch and start backing down. When a child ran behind the trailer( happens quit often!) he hit the brakes and his expensive bass boat rolled off the trailer onto the concrete! A truly awful sound when the fiberglass and motor hit the ramp.
After loading back up;
1. connect winch line, trim motor up before pulling up ramp.
2. pull plugs
3. Connect tie downs and make sure winch is tight(I also use a safety chain)
4. Remember that *anything* will fly out of a boat while driving down the highway.

When I take people out on trips my son and me tell them that we are not being rude by not talking with them as we launch/load, but must go through our procedure with total focus to remember all of things that ensure the checklist is completed.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

X2 with what SS said. Another thing is depending on how long your trailer is winch your boat up before pulling it out of the water. I dont know how many times I have watched guys go to pull there boat out of the water and BAM dragging lower unit because it was ***** heavy. If you think your boat will do that strap up. There are a couple of ramps that aren't that steep so people dont worry about it. I watched the same guy do it twice in a week. CaptMorgan was there and watched it too was to funny LOL.....Make sure it doesnt happen to you.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats on the boat. X2 Longhorn Daddy. Nothing messes me up faster than having an audience and trying too hard to get on the trailer and get out of the way. Take your time and don't worry. Everyone was a beginner once.

I have been boating all my like and have had a boat of my own for over thirty years and I still can't pull up to a gas dock smoothly. A lot has been said about variability of ramps and water depth but your rig makes a difference as well. My bassboat goes on the trailer very easily but my Larson runabout is like trying to put a tugboat on a trailer.

Enjoy.


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am a pretty new boater myself....learned a hard lesson in Sargent this past December. The water was really low and we backed the trailer in too far, the wheels ran off the concrete into the muck. At that point, we were unable to pull the trailer back up the ramp. So two of us got on the bow deck with my anchor, snagged the middle of the axle and pulled up while my buddy pulled trailer forward.

So the lesson I learned is that most ramps have some kind of indication for where the end is, and that is the first thing I look for now!


----------



## 5STAR (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the great info I will see if I can put any of it to use.


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

*VERY IMPORTANT!!!*

If you are the one that will be tightening your boat winch on your trailer you will walk down to about the water line to do this once the boat is on the trailer. Trust me... that part of the ramp will be slicker than greased owl shadddttt. Hold on to something (boat railing, winch handle, etc...) 
I've seen more guys bust it right in that spot on boat ramps than any other incident. I bet that would be a good place to set up a camera for America's funniest home videos. I've done my "boat ramp dance" in that spot and guarantee you most of the boat owners on here have too!
DP


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey guys i think the best advice all of you should be giving this guy is DON'T FORGET THE PLUGS. The trailer loading and unloading will come to him.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

. that part of the ramp will be slicker than greased owl shadddttt.
X15


----------



## goin' skinny (Aug 10, 2006)

CaptainMorgan said:


> one thing i have learned about launching a boat(well getting it back out), especially when its choppy, is that it is easier to get the boat back on the trailer with the trailer less submerged then more, the trick is to find where the boat gently rests on the trailer(where if the boat is all the way forward it wont move, mine is when the top of my wheel wells are about 6 inches out of the water) and make a point of how far the trailer is in the water. the boat will float around if the trailer is too far in and this can make for a frustrating experience but if the boat has to slide up onto the trailer the trailer will act as a guide if you hit it straight.. hope this helps.


x2 what captain morgan said. that is sound advice. i have found that i do better when i have to use the motor to push the boat all the way up to the winch rest while the trailer actually offers some resistance. just don't overdo it after a long day on the water after a few adult beverages or you may be a big hit with the folks watching at the dock.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> 4. Remember that *anything* *and everything not strapped down* will fly out of a boat while driving down the highway.


fixed it for ya SS. 

This includes an ice chest with a bag of ice, 2 twelve packs of cokes, a case of water and lunch. don't ask me how we found this out. (ever since then we have bungee corded it down with at least two cords.)


----------



## Nobama (Oct 13, 2009)

3 things come to mind when you talk about launching and recovery. 

1. Before you back down or block the ramp, thats when you prep the boat for the day not when the trailer is in the water. 

2. Don't rush, but move with a purpose. Have a check list you complete before you back down that ramp.(Check the battery for charge and plug before you hit the water). Sitting in the water with the boat on the trailer that isn't water ready is a big PITA for everyone.

3. During recovery keep your wits about you and keep arms and legs in the boat. If you struggle with lineup then get your trailer setup with side bunks and PVC extensions. Don't rush take your time. 

Spend some time at the ramp watching the mistakes of others and the ease that seasoned boaters have. Some of the funniest moments occur at that ramp. Its worth your time. Keep it simple stupid..KISS the method has worked best for me!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This has been a good thread, and slim-n-none, absolutely, I have been amazed at what will fly out of a boat that is not secured, had the ice chest experience too!


----------

